# Set some turtle lines



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

My wife and I dropped our girls off at their grandparents house tonight so the two of us could go get dinner and see a movie (Dark Night Rises... Awesome movie!). They have a large pond so I thought I would set out a few bank lines and try to catch a snapping turtle or two. I used chicken livers for bait. I set the lines out at about 4:30pm and we were back around 10:30pm. All 3 of the lines had been picked at by something. 2 of them had no bait left on them and the third had been moved quite a distance from where I set it. it also had some weight on it as I began pulling it in. When I got it to shore it was a mass of sticks and mud but in the bundle of glop there was a fish in it. What I pulled out was a largemouth bass that had eaten the chicken liver. But then a turtle had got a hold of the bass tail and tore it off! There was a fairly large amount eaten off the tail the bass must have been 18-19 inches to start with judging by the size of the head and there was only about 10 inches left!

I went ahead and set the line again and I will go back and check them tomarrow. I used the rest of the bass to bait the lines.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

That's crazy there man.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Just got home from checking my lines again from last night. I caught two snapping turtles from my in-laws pond. The first had an 11 inch shell and the second has about a 15 inch shell. I hav a rubbermaid container that I was bringing them home in but when I put them both in it they started fighting and biting each other. So let the smaller one go back into the pond and kept the bigger one. These suckers are mean! I have a new found respect for snapping turtles! Don't get you fingers too close to them or you won't have any left! The big one took the end off a 1 inch diameter stick!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yakfish said:


> Just got home from checking my lines again from last night. I caught two snapping turtles from my in-laws pond. The first had an 11 inch shell and the second has about a 15 inch shell. I hav a rubbermaid container that I was bringing them home in but when I put them both in it they started fighting and biting each other. So let the smaller one go back into the pond and kept the bigger one.


Just wanted to make sure you were aware. There is a 13" size limit on turtles this year. I know you said you threw the smaller one back, but just didnt know if you were aware of the new law.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Do size limits on turtles apply to private property?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Just wanted to make sure you were aware. There is a 13" size limit on turtles this year. I know you said you threw the smaller one back, but just didnt know if you were aware of the new law.


Yeah, I am aware of it. I actually was waiting for someone to bring it up, LOL! I was suprised to find there is a size limit on turtles since not many people target them.Also, I got them from a private pond. I'm pretty sure the size limit only applies to public water. 

Thanks for the heads up anyway. I sure there are other people here who aren't aware of the limit.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice turtle! I caught one last last summer setting a line... About an 18" shell, they make great soup and thecshell looks pretty nice when shillacked ( not sure I spelled that right) ... Nice catch man!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

yakfish said:


> I'm pretty sure the size limit only applies to public water.


Just to clarify, Size Limits DO apply to private property for turtles. Think about it, turtles can walk, so they can move from public to private land... thereforethe ODNR laws apply to both pubic and private land for turtles...

From the Fishing Regulations, "Persons fishing in privately owned ponds, lakes, or reservoirs to and from which fish do not migrate, are not required to have a license to take fish, but must have one to take frogs or turtles."

Nice turtle though, but Don't let Turtleman (from Wildman tv show) see you set that line !


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess I am a little confused on how you catch and release a snapping turtle. I remember as a kid my neighbor setting out these lines that had a big ole hook on it with a big ball of hamburger. They caught some huge snappers. Everyone had that huge hook down in their gut. So they are so tough that you can cut the line and let them go with no problems for the snapper? Just curious. My neighbor ate all the ones he caught. He didn't have to worry about them being too small. They were all huge. They were caught and released in some hot grease. Not trying to start anything, just don't understand I guess. Eat all you want.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

If your wanting some turtles shoot me a pm. I have a couple places they are thick


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice catch. You are in for a great meal.


----------

